# Community > Resource Library >  NZ Hunter Adventures

## Sauer_202_6.5x55

Whilst over in NZ back in November last year we watched an episode on 'NZ Hunter Adventures', bloody good programme which we thoroughly enjoyed.

Been trying to find out where we can watch this now we're back home in the UK. Choice on Demand lists the programmes but states they're not available to watch in the UK and there are only trailers on Youtube. Any idea where or how we can watch it we can it???

----------


## 199p

Can stream it online on choice tv but u have to set it in chrome to show your in nz. 
There is a adon u need to download bit i cant remember what its called atm

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## MB

Hola! Extension for Chrome.

----------


## Sauer_202_6.5x55

Tried this chaps and it won't work...... any other ideas?

----------


## Gibo

Order the dvd?

This guy may know  :Grin:  @GregD

----------


## Sideshow

I think there is an app live tv something our other.
I'll try and find out and post it latter.
Where in the uk are ya?

----------


## Sauer_202_6.5x55

> I think there is an app live tv something our other.
> I'll try and find out and post it latter.
> Where in the uk are ya?


Would be much appreciated if it works mate.

I'm in the South of England, near Stonehenge but looking to move NZ if I can work my way through your VISA system!

----------


## Sauer_202_6.5x55

> Hola! Extension for Chrome.


Tried the Hola extension but I just get a white cog turning in the centre or the screen mate

----------

